# How to get traffic for Web Hosting forum



## flopv (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,

I want to know, how to get traffic for newly established Web Hosting forum. I am preparing some tutorials and quality content. How to add users.

Thank You


----------



## Munzy (Oct 21, 2015)

Write good content, and they will come.


----------



## RLT (Oct 21, 2015)

Or write bad content and they will come to mock.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Oct 28, 2015)

Maybe reach out to some bloggers to see if they would recommend your forum. Get people to come by having good solid rules so there isn't a lot of spam.


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2015)

Show up daily, do lots of work... defer your life... turn off the TV.  Turn off the games...

Now that I have your somewhat undivided attention --- plan and schedule.

Tutorials are good, but takes a ton of time or spend invest.  They aren't guaranteed to be an ROI thing either and most take a good long while to get seen, unless they get out there on something noisy.  Meaning it has to be some hipster / cutting edge / highly interesting.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 28, 2015)

drmike said:


> Show up daily, do lots of work... defer your life... turn off the TV.  Turn off the games...
> 
> Now that I have your somewhat undivided attention --- plan and schedule.
> 
> Tutorials are good, but takes a ton of time or spend invest.  They aren't guaranteed to be an ROI thing either and most take a good long while to get seen, unless they get out there on something noisy.  Meaning it has to be some hipster / cutting edge / highly interesting.



Get drmike. He's responsible for writing half the content on this forum.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 28, 2015)

I can't believe nobody mentioned the obvious yet


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned the obvious yet



More cats?


----------



## RLT (Oct 28, 2015)

5ers most likely.


----------



## flopv (Oct 31, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Write good content, and they will come.



Thank You. I am already working in this area.


----------



## HostHoney (Oct 31, 2015)

Write Content and network with other professionals and let them know about the website.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (Jan 6, 2016)

invite people, great content, social marketing would be a good start


----------



## ikoula (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,


In addition do not forget to choose and insert keywords and description in your html code even if it is deprecated that still counts.


----------



## Nerdie (Jan 12, 2016)

I agree with the write good content part, also doing some SEO is good. Check out this tool, WooRank.com. It will give you a free SEO analysis of your website with good pointers on things you may have missed.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

Keep a eye on the changes to the algorithms that mite effect your SEO or the way you approach it I know there has been alot of change recently


https://moz.com/google-algorithm-change


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

Good content and make sure to update it regularly. People will most likely check on it they see that it's always updated.


----------



## samK (Jun 9, 2020)

Increase popularity of *your* site. As *your* site becomes more popular, more users begin to use *your forum*. ...
Enable guest posting. ...
Allow guests to view the *forums*. ...
Mention the *forum* on all *your* pages. ...
Create posts for popular topics. ...
Start small. ...
Participate on *your forums*. ...
Participate in related *forums*.


----------



## webtalk (Sep 3, 2020)

get the related and useful content that really helps the community. Pain killer content that can solve urgent and immediate problem can help the forum greatly.


----------



## visualwebtechnologies (Apr 13, 2022)

Content and quality guest post


----------



## HaBangNet (Apr 15, 2022)

I think content is really important for such a forum.


----------



## n3m0 (Apr 21, 2022)

Well, my "friend" said content is a king, backlink is a queen. I agree with the others that you need to have good content and update it periodically. Soon or later you will have traffic coming to your forum. cmiiw


----------



## n3m0 (Apr 29, 2022)

nimisha said:


> When you will create a profile with complete details on the forum and add a signature link when you need to go for a discussion on that platform then people will visit your profile and signature link and through this way, you will be able to get traffic from that forum.


Yup, that's one of the method on how to create backlink


----------



## rcchost (May 1, 2022)

Content is a better way.


----------

